# Beetle Dune Concept



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VW will show the Beetle Dune Concept at the North American International Auto Show (NAIAS) next week. The rumor is the concept has already been approved for production, but VW says they will 'gauge public reaction' at the show.

http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/volkswagen-beetle-dune-concept-teaser/

No photos have been released yet, only these sketches:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

It's going to have to have AWD for it to really be something I'd think about.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

If it's AWD I'm trading mine in

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

GaryD87 said:


> If it's AWD I'm trading mine in
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


For the Beetle's platform to handle it, will involve major structural changes, I would think. 
Kind of like a scaled down version of the Super Beetle. Cost would be huge, I'm sure. 
Look at HPA's lowest priced version of the Scirocco......it's about $85,000, with more than half
that price being specifically for the upgrades.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

all i know is that looks awesome! If that was in production id buy it  Long as it has AWD


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Fugly

posted using tapatalk


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I'm curious to see how close the final product will be to that "artist's depiction". To me, that image almost makes it look like the roof-line and windshield have been "chopped". And that's mostly what I like about it. If it ends up being same body shape, with flared fenders and bigger wheels (and no AWD  ) it's not as interesting. So I will just say that that sure is a cool render!  I do like those oval fog lights though. neat idea.

GTarr


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

It's just a drawing exercise for a new apprentice. 

Like the last Dune Bug teaser, VW will never bring it to the market.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

First photos:
http://www.roadandtrack.com/car-shows/2014-detroit-auto-show/volkswagen-Beetle-dune


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> First photos:
> http://www.roadandtrack.com/car-shows/2014-detroit-auto-show/volkswagen-Beetle-dune


I'm sorry but something you call " Dune " that would supposedly go off road has to have AWD or its useless

posted using tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> I'm sorry but something you call " Dune " that would supposedly go off road has to have AWD or its useless
> 
> posted using tapatalk


I kinda like it, then again I have cross polos parking next to me at work and it makes me smile


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*All the official pictures!*

Follow me:

-> The Beetle Dune Concept!


----------



## tekameleon (Mar 30, 2003)

Meh. Not impressed.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*AutoBild!*

More pictures here:

-> Sitzprobe.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

There's all kinds of articles to German sites that just posted about the Beetle Dune. I *think* VW just announced they're going to build it for early 2016, but I'm not sure since I don't know German.

http://www.autobild.de/artikel/vw-beetle-dune-erster-fahrbericht-5164385.html

http://www.handelsblatt.com/auto/nachrichten/vw-beetle-dune-ein-kaefer-in-sommerlaune/10050038.html

http://es.autoblog.com/2014/06/17/el-volkswagen-beetle-dune-recibe-luz-verde-llegara-en-2016/

http://www.autorevue.at/neuvorstellung/vw-beetle_dune-modellvorstellung-2.html


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

If that's true that's awesome!!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Don't get too excited:
1. It's going to be FWD only
2. There's no mention of availability in the US
3. When I put the autobild article thru google translator it says it will cost 'significantly more' than a standard Beetle

Upside to all this: the article states the Beetle Dune will be available in hardtop and *convertible!*


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I just want the taillights

posted using tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/beetle-dune-going-production/


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I want the hood off this thing!


----------



## ccb_dan (Jun 2, 2014)

I love the idea but it doesn't look very off road capable. Sits a bit low, front end has no reinforcement (that is visible) and being FWD is a definite issue. So if VW designers are just marketing an aesthetic then so be it but if they really want something people can use off road they have a lot more work to do. 

Looks like most of that entire aesthetic can be achieved via bolt ons anyway.


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

Look at it this way: it's basically a like a CrossGolf, CrossPolo, and CrossFox. It's still FWD, but it has lots of offroad trinkets strapped onto it. Somehow those Cross-branded models must be selling because they keep making them. This just happens to be the Beetle version of that trend. Since they've never sold a Cross-anything stateside (maybe with good reason considering the response I've seen to the whole lack of AWD), I think it's doubtful this will ever show its face here unless they could somehow shove 4Motion under there as an option (which it seems they're not based on all the available info). I expect mixed responses to this model in our market until they offer optional AWD.


----------



## mmmoose (Jan 8, 2014)

randomkoreanguy said:


> Look at it this way: it's basically a like a CrossGolf, CrossPolo, and CrossFox. It's still FWD, but it has lots of offroad trinkets strapped onto it. Somehow those Cross-branded models must be selling because they keep making them.


Yeah the Subaru XV Crosstrek and Outback models have been selling like crazy here. I've also seen a decent number of Audi AllRoad models here too. And even FWD crossovers like the Juke and CX-5 haven't had any trouble flying off the lots either. There definitely seems to be a market for them in areas where winter can be harsh. Although much like everyone else I still wish this Beetle Dune had 4motion too. It would've been fun seeing people mod these and put them up against an SVT Raptor.

:laugh:


----------



## fatbuckel (Oct 16, 2009)

*Off-road?*

Nothing like a whopping two inches of tire clearance for off-roading.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Same power plants as the current car. Same transmissions as the current car. Same driven axle as the current car. No more capable for soft-roader duties. It seems to be another one of VW's Beetle appearance packages. This is the next step when you've run all out faux wood grain trims and stripes to offer customers. The Beetle R atleast brings more horsepower to the table. Instead, they rather give us stripes, chrome mirrors, and faux wood than models with some material difference.

Hey VW, instead of giving us this continuous stream of corniness, how about bringing us things we want like a polo to compete against the fit, a Tiguan TDI, that Golf Sportwagen TDI 4motion, the larger, more moderagely priced SUV you've been talking about, and the GTD. You can keep your Dune, Chrysler minivans, and Phaetons.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I wish VW would make a modern version of the Kubelwagen/Thing, Kommandeurwagen or the Schwimmwagen! Now that would be fun! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Kübelwagen

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Kommandeurwagen

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Schwimmwagen


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

... I just wanted to add two cents in partial defense of the Beetle Dune. I do like the styling and I've always loved the idea of an offroad Beetle lifestyle car ever since they debuted the original New Beetle version of the concept. I think it has the potential to be successful in our market, but only if they make it offroad capable, and by that I mean at least as much as a Subaru XV Crosstrek is capable of going offroad. I feel like if it only looks the part but can't deliver, it'll be met with scoffs and upturned noses in favor of something that actually can venture off the proverbial beaten path. Now granted, most people won't even take the thing on anything worse than a dirt/gravel road, but that is besides the point. The point is perception and if it lacks the capability to back up its looks, it will sadly be mocked.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

sell it to me as a diesel convertible and I will gladly take one


----------



## Jelorian (Jan 26, 2004)

I really don't understand why they would send this to production and it NOT have at least AWD like some others have mentioned before. What's the point? Talk about all show and no go.

https://autos.yahoo.com/news/volkswagen-beetle-dune-actually-enter-production-190037159.html


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

http://bit.ly/1qAYNM8


----------



## majormajor (May 21, 2014)

I can see some of the "unique" parts being bought and retrofitted to regular Beetles...

The tail-lights, the roof spoiler, the passenger grab handle (if it makes production).

Otherwise, the Dune seems just a bit pointless.

Is there really NO ONE working at VW these days who actually remembers what was good about the original Beetle?


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

I wish it was coming in AWD too....but put a manual transmission and climatronic into it and I will have a tough time Not buying it. And if you hate it or mock it, quite frankly, I could care less. Just as the purists hated the Routan; but it has been a rock solid car for us; and we work the hell out of it. And interestingly enough, my wife has always disliked the Chrysler vans we had previously, but she loves the Routan.


----------



## majormajor (May 21, 2014)

Ondaora20 said:


> And if you hate it or mock it, quite frankly, I could care less.


I do neither.

I love the latest Beetle. I just wish VW would treat it with the respect it deserves


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

majormajor said:


> I do neither.
> 
> I love the latest Beetle. I just wish VW would treat it with the respect it deserves


^+1


----------



## majormajor (May 21, 2014)

Here's what I mean about "respect", in relation to marketing the Beetle.

Take two iconic "retro" vehicles - the Beetle - and the Mini.

Now, BMW could have just called their Retro adventure the BMW Mini, and shoved it into a showroom full of "modern" BMWs. And it would have simply looked old fashioned. And it would have just got lost, and eventually sidelined by the powers-that-be at BMW.

But they didn't.

They created a new brand - MINI, with stand alone showrooms and a full model range, with various body styles and derivatives.

No stone was left unturned to revive the original style. The Mini was English, so Union Flags on the roof and the mirrors are available, and the wheels are replicas of 60's Rostyles. And so on and so on......

And the Mini is a huge success.

And the Beetle?

Has VW marketed BEETLE as a seperate brand, in order to separate it from the "modern" VW range?....NO

Do we have true "retro" options - like original style wheels with domed hubcaps, or even a handle on the bonnet?....NO

Is it being shown alongside "modern" VWs, thus diluting its "retro" credibility?....YES

Are VW constantly coming up with new ways to promote the "retro" credentials of the Beetle?....NO

And as I have said before, does it look like ANYONE involved with marketing the Beetle is old enough to remember the original?...NO!!!

And is the Beetle a success?

Unsurprisingly...NO.

The mods available on the current range are not even "retro" - modern alloy wheel designs, a modern "aggresive" front fender, a "modern" rear spoiler - and now a carryover of "offroad" add-ons from Audi.

It would be comical, if it wasn't so sad.

The marketing push on the Beetle here in the UK looks to be taking a serious downturn.

Dealers are talking Golf,Passat,Tiguan and Up!. End of story.

So, as I said - NO respect for the heritage of the Beetle....

It could have been SO different.

PS. Back in the 70's, I worked for VW, selling aircooled Beetles ( and the Mk 1 Golf), and the first Beetle I bought was a 52 split oval window, so I do know just a little about VW heritage...eace:


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

I'm starting to think VW is being run by Muppets! No Sportwagen TDI 4Motion for the U.S. but this joke gets approved.


----------



## grawk (May 26, 2002)

VW doesn't need to create a Beetle brand. It's not a brand they bought from a dying company. It's a stylistic revival of one of their cars. I think they're doing fine with it, especially this iteration. That said, I'd LOVE a 4motion tdi beetle convertible with a 2" lift, more aggressive tires, and a skid plate. Oh, and a class 3 hitch. And maybe the 3.0 TDI.


----------

